# Hunter Mountain 11/23..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey All,

I'm back from a fun session of skiing at Hunter mountain.  I left the A yesterday around Noon and the drive up was sunny until I hit the Catskills which were covered in dark clouds.  Once I hit Tannersville there was some nice snow shower activity with the temperature in the upper teens.  The motel I stayed at 3 years ago is out of business and I didn't see anything decent in Hunter so I drove to Windham and got a room at the Hotel Vienna.  A pretty nice place about a mile from the town of Windham and 8 miles from Hunter mountain.  I had some complimentary coffee and a freshly baked chocolate cookie.  I went to the Brooklyn bridge for gin and tonics and chicken quesidillas then I had some wheat beer at the Cave mountain brewary.  

This morning I slept until 8:30AM so no chance of getting first tracks in fresh cord.  I had coffee, OJ, and a croissant at the hotel..packed up, checked out and drove to Hunter mountain.  There was a skiff of new snow on my car and the temperature was around 20 degrees.  I pulled into the Hunter lot around 9:20AM and there were a couple hundred cars..I booted up and bought my ticket for $39.  Along with the ticket came a coupon for $10 off a future lift ticket before Christmas.  

I boarded the Snowlite express and was impressed by the large amounts of snow blown in the past week.  17 runs were open including a terrain park.  I first skied Hellgate to 7th avenue down to the base.  The snow was hardpacked but carvable even on my dull edges with nice chalky snow on the sides.  In the liftline was 03Jeff from AlpineZone..who must have recognized me from my couch jumping video.  03Jeff joined me and we skied Belt Parkway which was very nice with lots of whoop de doos.  Then we skied a run down Minya Konka which must have just opened because it was about 30 whales top to bottom with tiny bumps starting to form..lots of fun and I love the feeling of unweighting on the backside of a whale..like a rollercoaster.  We then took the F lift up and mainly skied the Hellgate 7th avenue combo to the base.  It was wide open..so I was able to ski pretty fast and the section below the runout was getting alot of sun where we were able to get some good pictures.  

03Jeff took a short break to take off his boot and I did a solo run down Minya Konka via the F-Lift.  Wow what a fun run once again but it was more scrapped off from the traffic..Then I saw 03Jeff at the base and we took another run down the Belt Parkway.  I jumped off of a little 4-5 foot rockoutcropping on the side of the trail and 03Jeff got a picture.  Total flat landing but I didn't fall..The couch jumping had to help with that Epic Huck.  We then skied Hellgate again and I cut left and poached Racers Edge.  Wow that's a fun fall-line run and the guns were cranking out veltevy/chalky like manmade...nice slow and deliberate turns and I met 03Jeff at the base the liftline corral was full for the Snowlite quad.  We both decided on one more run down Belt Parkway before hitting the road.  I skied the last run non-stop..2 miles..1600 vert..of fun..woo hoo..woo hoo..What a fun ski day.  In total I skied 12 runs for 18, 200 vert...I left around 12:45PM and it took me exactly 3 hours to drive the 195 miles home and 23 minutes to write this report..lol...pictures should be posted sometime soon...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2008)

Something doesn't compute.  You left at 3:45?  but it's 4:15?  :???:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Something doesn't compute.  You left at 3:45?  but it's 4:15?  :???:



Typo corrected..


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice report. But, why in the world did you leave at 12:45???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> Nice report. But, why in the world did you leave at 12:45???



I had my fill by then..a very satisfying ski session..I ease into the the ski season..I try to preserve myself instead of beating myself up..except for my flatlanding huck..lol


----------



## Maksim (Nov 23, 2008)

How was the hotel? How much for the night? Was going to meet up today, but will go next weekend with my gf and friends.

So where the pics!?!?!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

Maksim said:


> How was the hotel? How much for the night? Was going to meet up today, but will go next weekend with my gf and friends.
> 
> So where the pics!?!?!



03Jeff took the pictures..the hotel was nice..$110 a night..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> Nice report. But, why in the world did you leave at 12:45???



I only skied for two and a half hours today, but that was mainly because I became bored with what Pat's Peak had to offer.  I also had to be available for work, but it would've taken at least 5/6 ways down or a bump run to have held my interest for more than 3/4 hours on that small of a hill.  The one run from the top you can only get up to carving speed for 1/3 mile and 300 vert.  Ward hill might have been more exciting :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Some GSS Stoke


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Some of me.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice to meet and ski with you GSS. He is a really great guy, nothing like I expected. A great skier and definitely likes to go fast, hopefully I didn't hold you up too much.


----------



## hardline (Nov 23, 2008)

glad you guys had fun but when the alarm went off this morning at 5. my body said i need one more day of rest before i was done being sick. so i will be up tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> glad you guys had fun but when the alarm went off this morning at 5. my body said i need one more day of rest before i was done being sick. so i will be up tomorrow.



Have fun tomorrow, you'll probably have the mountain to yourself. We need to meet up with you so we can start distributing the stickers instead of yelling ALPINZONE in the lift lines


----------



## 180 (Nov 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 03Jeff took the pictures..the hotel was nice..$110 a night..



Any AZer who is looking for a place to stay at Hunter can rent the lockout in my condo for $100.  It is ski on ski off right under D lift.  It has a queen bed and a bathrrom. Cable TV, walking distance from the bar and hotel restaurant.

If I am up there you get frre beer and use of the hot tub..


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I only skied for two and a half hours today, but that was mainly because I became bored with what Pat's Peak had to offer.  I also had to be available for work, but it would've taken at least 5/6 ways down or a bump run to have held my interest for more than 3/4 hours on that small of a hill.  The one run from the top you can only get up to carving speed for 1/3 mile and 300 vert.  Ward hill might have been more exciting :lol:


What if you had a 3 hour drive to get there?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


>




nice but you werent kidding about the flat landing.  hope your back is still in one piece.


glad you got out jeff, lookin forward to some sundown turns with you in the near future.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> What if you had a 3 hour drive to get there?



I drove 6 hours each way to ski Killington for 4 hours...3 hours is a nothing drive for me..I drove 35 hours to Montana so driving 3 hours is like going to the mall.

It was nice meeting and skiing with 03Jeff..he's lucky to live near lots of AZers..The high speed quad at Hunter while old is freaking fast and you can really rack up the vert..at a relaxed pace..4 runs per hour..probably 5-6 runs per hour is possible on a weekday..


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 23, 2008)

I had about 10th lift up this am, I was really impressed with the snowmaking job Hunter did - the combo of sunshine and big whales worked for me so I mostly skied Minya Konka. Ended the day at 3pm with 22 runs & 31,600 feet. It was a great way to start the season!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought there were a good amount of people for so early in the season.  I just remembered that Belleayre isn't open yet so I bet alot of Belleayre season passholders and regulars were at Hunter.  It looks like a few new runs will open tomorrow..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> What if you had a 3 hour drive to get there?



Three hours each way would mean I'd want to be on the slope for six hours.  Most of the time I agree with what some people have said on here in that ski time has to equal or exceed drive time.  Pretty much what it worked out to for me today.  2:10 total in the car, 2:50 booting up and skiing.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Nov 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought there were a good amount of people for so early in the season.  I just remembered that Belleayre isn't open yet so I bet alot of Belleayre season passholders and regulars were at Hunter.  It looks like a few new runs will open tomorrow..



skidbump and I were up there today, were looking for you based on your description in the other thread. Didn't see many other Belleayre regulars there. What a great day!


----------



## Eski (Nov 23, 2008)

it just keeps getting better every day out there ... never even made it to belt as there was much pow elsewhere to be had ... glad you guys had some fun, this is a primo opening with mid-winter conditions


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the best Hunter opening weekends in memory!

Hellgate/Broadway/Kennedy was blown deep...Belt opened at about 10am and helped the crowds. Soon discovered reserved trails like Minya/Lower Xover and Ike. Amazing manmade powder turns.

Today was even more amazing.  Minya/Lower Xoever had nice little bump lines. Cliff opened after multiple reserved turns. Bleeker was a blast. Racer's held sweet reserved turns and then opened later in the afternoon. RACER'S ON OPENING WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!! Ike was great. 

I am absolutely wasted...couldn't ski another turn today. Skiied a total of 6 hours each day. I'm drooling.

I did hear someone shout out "JimG." today from the quad as I skied down under it. Was that you GSS? Could have been anyone I guess.

Hunter management deserves alot of credit for blowing the snot out of the mountain. And the assault continues. Next weekend is going to be even better!


----------



## Eski (Nov 23, 2008)

JimG. said:


> One of the best Hunter opening weekends in memory!


thought for sure I'd catch up with you and K at some point, even waited for last chair to arrive to ride with ya's ... damn it was awesome fun out there


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

JimG. said:


> One of the best Hunter opening weekends in memory!
> 
> Hellgate/Broadway/Kennedy was blown deep...Belt opened at about 10am and helped the crowds. Soon discovered reserved trails like Minya/Lower Xover and Ike. Amazing manmade powder turns.
> 
> ...




I didn't yell out JimG...I thought I saw DMC in the liftline but there are lots of bearded snowboarders..  Is Racers usually a bump run????  It was freaking sweet my one run down it..not to be a Hunter Homer but that run is almost as steep as some of the fun stuff I like to ski at Jackson Hole..Mad Props to the awesome snowmakers.


----------



## Eski (Nov 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't yell out JimG...I thought I saw DMC in the liftline but there are lots of bearded snowboarders..  Is Racers usually a bump run????  It was freaking sweet my one run down it..not to be a Hunter Homer but that run is almost as steep as some of the fun stuff I like to ski at Jackson Hole..Mad Props to the awesome snowmakers.


I was with DMC as he was looking for you, but neither of us really knew what we were looking for and there were still more turns to make  :smile:


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2008)

Incredible day...  Me and Eski were looking around for you guys... Was even at 5fingers at 1PM..   Only for about 45 seconds...

We hammered the right side of Ike and Racers all afternoon...   I fried...  

They let Racers bump up..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

Eski said:


> I was with DMC as he was looking for you, but neither of us really knew what we were looking for and there were still more turns to make  :smile:




I showed Jeff the five fingers which I feel like is the best meeting spot at Hunter.  Hopefully I'll get back up there again early season with my $10 off coupon..wow Hunter is such an easy drive for me.  People drive so freakin fast on I-78 and 287 in NJ and 87 in NY..that just going with the flow of traffic will get you there quick.  I wish the liftline people did a better job of getting 4 people on every quad chair..they were out there trying to organize people a little bit but nobody listened.  The key is to have a skipole..the guy who organizes the 6-pack at Blue has a steezy rental pole and nobody disobeys his orders.


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2008)

JimG. said:


> I did hear someone shout out "JimG." today from the quad as I skied down under it. Was that you GSS? Could have been anyone I guess.



That was me....


Sickest Hunter opening weekend ever...   Seriously...


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I showed Jeff the five fingers which I feel like is the best meeting spot at Hunter.  Hopefully I'll get back up there again early season with my $10 off coupon..wow Hunter is such an easy drive for me.  People drive so freakin fast on I-78 and 287 in NJ and 87 in NY..that just going with the flow of traffic will get you there quick.  I wish the liftline people did a better job of getting 4 people on every quad chair..they were out there trying to organize people a little bit but nobody listened.  The key is to have a skipole..the guy who organizes the 6-pack at Blue has a steezy rental pole and nobody disobeys his orders.



See ya then


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 24, 2008)

Bummer I didnt run into any of you guys

I tried to get in frame on the Hunter video - I guess I'll see when they put it up today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

JimG. said:


> One of the best Hunter opening weekends in memory!
> 
> Hellgate/Broadway/Kennedy was blown deep...Belt opened at about 10am and helped the crowds. Soon discovered reserved trails like Minya/Lower Xover and Ike. Amazing manmade powder turns.
> 
> ...




JimG..I thought I saw you and DMC..and I sort of yelled out AlpineZone..a few times but it's hard to hear with wind..snowguns..ipods..helmets..I have a $10 off coupon for Hunter that I plan on using before it expires in late December..I have some unfnished business at Hunter and some more things to huck off of..I feel bad for hating on Hunter..their snowmaking is great!!!!  TequilaDawg..I'll PM you when I hit up Hunter as well..we'll roll 3 chairs deep ya heard!!!!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 25, 2008)

Looked all over for you and anyone else...couldn't find anyone. Spent the day lapping anything that was open. Minya was a real workout. Hit The Cliff and Racers a few times hoping not to get caught but no one seemed to care. Best opening weekend...ever??  Usualy it's just 1/2 to 1 trail of mud and bumps. This felt like January!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Looked all over for you and anyone else...couldn't find anyone. Spent the day lapping anything that was open. Minya was a real workout. Hit The Cliff and Racers a few times hoping not to get caught but no one seemed to care. Best opening weekend...ever??  Usualy it's just 1/2 to 1 trail of mud and bumps. This felt like January!!



Sorry I missed you..next time PM me and we'll set up a meeting time..


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2008)

Eski said:


> thought for sure I'd catch up with you and K at some point, even waited for last chair to arrive to ride with ya's ... damn it was awesome fun out there



My legs stopped functioning properly at about 3:30...so I called it a day.

Just the beginning my friend.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't yell out JimG...I thought I saw DMC in the liftline but there are lots of bearded snowboarders..  Is Racers usually a bump run????  It was freaking sweet my one run down it..not to be a Hunter Homer but that run is almost as steep as some of the fun stuff I like to ski at Jackson Hole..Mad Props to the awesome snowmakers.



Actually, Racer's gets groomed alot.

But there are always a few bumps on the fence line.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> That was me....
> 
> 
> Sickest Hunter opening weekend ever...   Seriously...



You came to mind also when I heard it.

I saw you on Racer's from the quad, but yelling over the snowguns was pointless.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> JimG..I thought I saw you and DMC..and I sort of yelled out AlpineZone..a few times but it's hard to hear with wind..snowguns..ipods..helmets..I have a $10 off coupon for Hunter that I plan on using before it expires in late December..I have some unfnished business at Hunter and some more things to huck off of..I feel bad for hating on Hunter..their snowmaking is great!!!!  TequilaDawg..I'll PM you when I hit up Hunter as well..we'll roll 3 chairs deep ya heard!!!!



I heard AZ once or twice too...early in the day.

Hate is such a strong word. Sounds like you've mellowed a bit...an opening weekend like that will do that to you.

So, next time you're up we will set a time and place to meet.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Actually, Racer's gets groomed alot.
> 
> But there are always a few bumps on the fence line.



Nice...I wish I would have skied Racers more than once on Sunday..I like skiing runs that are ordinarily bump runs when it's early season and smooth...Goat at Stowe comes to mind..poaching that early season is way better than when it's all rutted up..

Minya Konya is a fun freaking run..


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Minya Konya is a fun freaking run..



East Side Drive is similar, slightly narrower I think....it to Milky Way is a great run.

Also, since you like to ski fast, you'll probably enjoy Heuga Express>Drop Off once it opens, kind of like a steeper, uncrowded, Belt Pkwy...great run to blast down.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sorry I missed you..next time PM me and we'll set up a meeting time..



I figured the 5 fingers at 10 would work but next time I'll set something up for sure.


----------

